# Is love for learning covered in psychology textbook?



## kant (Dec 18, 2005)

Everytime when there is a break from school, i find myself in solitude, and wanting to learn something for myself.  I never know anyone that admited to me that they love to learn, so i assume i am the only one that find some type of amusement in learning. Can anyone tell me more about my psychology?


----------



## kelsischanging (Dec 18, 2005)

I can't tell you about it from a psychological stand point but I will tell you that I know what you are talking about...if I don't understand something I take it upon myself to educate myself about it...I love to learn and am always taking classes and volunteering and putting myself in new situations just so I can learn more...I think that's why I want to go for my MD/PhD...It like a total for ten years of school after I graduate from high school this year!  Anyway, even if there is not a psychological explanation about why you love to learn...it can't be bad for you so I would say learn at least ten new things everyday...today i learned that while Christmas shopping be prepared to stand in line for twenty minutes w/ the most annoying person in the mall who insists on telling you their whole life story....keep learning...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 18, 2005)

I don't think you're unusual in that respect, kant. I'm almost always learning new things - it's the best antidote to staleness and boredom...


----------



## Meg (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Kant

You're definitely not alone there .  I love going to uni and I'm always bored two weeks into the holidays and wishing it was time to go back.  I usually start a project of some kind during the summer break to tide me over till the next semester.

Meg


----------



## Daniel (Jan 4, 2006)

Related:  



> ...It makes sense that the cognitive process of *absorbing new information is closely tied to the brain's pleasure mechanisms*. You might say that what the brain really "wants" is new information, suggests Gregory Berns, associate professor of psychiatry and behavioral sciences at Emory University in Atlanta. "Neurons really exist to process information. That's what neurons do. *If you want to anthropomorphize neurons, you can say that they are happiest when they are processing information*.
> 
> Addiction: Pay Attention (Psychology Today)


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 4, 2006)

I like that excerpt, Daniel...


----------



## comfortzone (Jan 4, 2006)

I love to learn.  I used to drive some of my fellow doctorate students up the wall as I would read all I had to for all of my classes (which is a ton of reading) and then I would read a novel.  They could not understand it.  I just love a good novel on top of everything else I can learn.  I figure novels are a means of seeing the world from another person's point of view even if it is fiction.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 4, 2006)

That's a novel way of studying... )


----------



## comfortzone (Jan 4, 2006)

I did not think of it that way! LOL!  That is good!


----------



## Diana (Jan 5, 2006)

Kant, I always hated studying.  However, there are times that I find myself missing university for some reason.  I think that when you are learning for yourself, you most definitely like to learn.  I felt kind of whisked into university after high school and I was just trying to figure out which classes I liked and found interesting, on top of all of the other changes.  In my last year I was so much more focussed on my classes.  I like not having to study now, but sometimes I think about all the topics that I would like to explore and know more about and I get a strange itching to go back to school.  Hopefully I will be going back in 2007 to get my Masters.  I also really want to learn Korean this year - that should be fun.  I realize that since I'm in Korea there's a more obvious reason for wanting to speak the language better, but still, learning can be really rewarding.


----------

